# Albino mini lop?



## Kez-bunniemom (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi 
I breed Mini lops (Just small time, I have 2 does and one buck at a rate of 4/5 litters a year)
And have been very successful so far. All kits have been happy and healthy and made a nice tidy profit.
I had originally been breeding my doe Honey to Bob, I kept one kit Cadbury who is now over a year old and I decided to inbreed her with her father.

The birth was great, she had 2 kits that sadly died but 4 more who are still now living and happy. The four living are now 1 week old exactly and I have noticed no problems but one small surprise.
One of the kits seems to be albino, which isn't obviously a problem for me but a little puzzling as there is not albino history in any of my rabbits. 
At first I thought it might a a broken colour, Bob is a broken black lop and with Honey they have some broken silvery colours that seem albino at first glance.

But even my very light broken greys have been distinguished quite easily at the age of one week but this one definately seems completely white. The eyes are not open yet so can't see if the kit has pink eyes but as far as i can tell he/she is pure white.

So my questions are:
Is this albino colour a result of inbreeding?
Is it a genetic problem that could cause problems later on in life?
Is this just a bizarre random colour or has someone been lying to me about Honey's history?
Also, are albino lops rare? I have not seem any or heard of any in my few years, hence the surprise when first noticing the kit
Thanks 
Kelly


----------



## pamnock (Jul 31, 2006)

Albinos are produced by inheriting the recessive ruby-eyed white (REW) gene "c" from each parent. While inbreeding is more likely to bring out recessives, any two rabbits carrying the recessive REW gene "c" have a 25% chance of producing albinos.

You'll be able to tell for certain if you have a REW when the kit's eyes open.



I have more genetics info on my website http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/

Pam


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jul 31, 2006)

Contrary to popular belief, an "Albino" rabbit is not a genetic flaw... it's just another color like your Broken Black Lop or your "Grey's".

Having one turn up in a litter is not anything to worry about... it just means (as Pam said) that your two rabbits carry the gene to produce this color... and since it came from breeding daughter to father... just narrows down the carrier of this gene is the father. Since he passed it down to the daughter, breeding her back to him gave you a higher chance of allowing this gene to show up. No wrong doing .

There also is no worries about it living a normal healthy life.Another misconception is that "Albino's" have a higher chance of this disease or that condition - it's no more likely than if your broken black or sooty fawns came down with it. "Albino's" are not "genetically flawed", other than the fact the REW (Ruby Eyed White) gene "covers up" it's true color and pattern.

I hope this helps,

~Sunshine


----------



## Kez-bunniemom (Jul 31, 2006)

That's really great thanks


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 31, 2006)

Red eyed whites are very common in lop rabbits here in New Zealand, good luck with your little babies .


----------



## Kez-bunniemom (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks  They seem to all be thriving. 
I have been searching long and hard for some colour on the supposed albino but can't really see anything, I have noticed slight discolouration of his coat though and don't know whether to attribute this to coloured fur or urine staining  I'll try and put a picture up if possible to get your opinion as well


----------



## Kez-bunniemom (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, so I see that albinos are common in new zealand but does anyone know if they are rare in the UK? 
I live in scotland and would be quite interested to know if 'Sugar' as the baby is now called is worth more than my regular kits.
Sugars eyes opened today, he/she is a definate albino. I don't usually like albinos (Their eyes give me the creeps) but ours is very cute, even the eyes don't bother me at all. :bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (Aug 4, 2006)

I believe they are very common in the UK -- I've seen many photos of REW (albino) lops shown in the UK.



Pam


----------

